# R.I.P. Frans Brüggen



## Bas

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/3380.../13/Dirigent-Frans-Bruggen-79-overleden.dhtml

What sad news, he and his orchestra were pioneers for the HIP movement. I once wrote a letter to the orchestra, cause I was moved by a live recording that was not commercially available for those who did not attend the concert (the cd was given to those who went to the serie of concerts.) I received a package some weeks later with the cd, and a hand written note, signed "Frans":

"Beste Bas, met veel dank voor uw aardige brief stuur ik u hierbij de Beethoven-cyclus, met ware groet, Frans."

Translated from Dutch: "Dear Bas, with many thanks for your kind letter I hereby send you the Beethoven-cycle. With kind regards, Frans."

I received the cd for free, a cd that later was brought out commercially at quite a high price. What a kind gesture. I planned to attend a concert of him after that, and have seen him directing Bach's violin concertos, after that I'd have attended Beethoven's violin concerto under his direction but he was already sick then, and replaced by Kenneth Montgommery.

I am a little sad, he was a very able conductor and, I derive from his letter, a very kind man.


----------



## PetrB

Such a fine musician, ardent in making the music speak, with many a fine performance and recordings done. And, at 79, I'm happy he got "a full allotment."

Thanks for all the music, maestro.

Beethoven, Symphony No. 3


----------



## ptr

One of my favourite Beethoven interpreters, He will be sorely missed! Rust in Vrede Sint Franciscus...

/ptr


----------



## Alypius

Bruggen was among the very first classical performers whose career I followed. I collected all his recorder performances from the 60s and 70s. Many were remarkable, but the astounding one was his performance of Bach's cello suites on recorder (he published the score of it -- it was the score that forced me to learn how to sightread the bass clef). A brilliant and innovative performer (and interpreter) from day one. And, of course, he is now best known for his conducting--and what was revolutionary at the time, taking HIP into the classical era. Sad, of course, but also a full life.

Here's his performance from 1967 (in black-and-white, probably from Dutch television) playing solo Telemann's Fantasie #3. It is a fascinating glimpse of his virtuoso abilities:


----------



## clavichorder

I don't think there was any one who understood how to play Haydn better than Bruggen and his orchestra! RIP maestro!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

A fantastic pioneer and a fantastic performer. I remember his influence in the 1980s and 1990s - he did an awful lot for improving performances. A sad loss


----------



## hpowders

Bruggen was a pioneer in the HIP movement. RIP.


----------



## Giordano

Indeed, thanks for all the music, Frans!

Christopher Tye - Sit Fast


----------



## Andreas

Sad to hear it. All I can say is that I had never really been terribly fond of the Adagio of Beethoven's Ninth until I heard a recording by Brüggen with the Orchestra of the 18th Century. One of the few moments when I really felt something click.


----------



## LarryShone

I have a collection of mozart flute works overseen by Mr Bruggen. May he rest in peace!


----------

